# Fluconazole, algae?



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

So recently i stumbled across this thread:

http://www.reef2reef.com/threads/bryopsis-cure-my-battle-with-bryopsis-using-fluconazole.285096/

Any other forum members try this?

The only source I found in bulk is this American company:
https://www.fishlifeantibiotics.com/collections/frontpage/products/fluconazole-200mg

***order placed** 20 - capsules* 3/21/2017

I doubt it gets any cheaper per capsule, non prescription.

Trying to treat the algae beast, not the yeast.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

I have some, in the powder form. I have used it myself and it 100% took care of the byropsis, as well not one single coral death and zero corals that were stressed or showed adverse effects


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

*Fluconazole*

Hi, yes I tried the treatment as per articles posted on reef central. I ended up getting some bryopsis in my tank from some frags that I had purchased. Dispite increasing the magnesium levels in my tank, water changes etc. I couldn't get rid of it. Finally after reading other aquarists problems then finding a solution I tried it. I have bubble corals, lots of LPS and SPS, fish, shrimp, snails etc and they all made it through the treatment, zero losses in my tank and other members tanks that had tried the treatment. At the end of 15 days all of the bryopsis was gone, it died and never came back. Its so nice looking at my tank now knowing that I don't have to spend this evening picking algae of my rock work. It's been about three months since the treatment and no more bryopsis.


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

Great to hear some local feedback and success. How long did it take to fully get rid of it and multiple doses? I thought about its retail purpose and mushroom frags.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

poy said:


> Great to hear some local feedback and success. How long did it take to fully get rid of it and multiple doses? I thought about its retail purpose and mushroom frags.


LOL.

NO issue with the mushrooms, I had a few bounce ones in my tank and some rhodactus with no issues. Takes about 2 weeks to kill it completely but you will see results within a few days. One treatment needed


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

BIGSHOW said:


> LOL.
> 
> NO issue with the mushrooms, I had a few bounce ones in my tank and some rhodactus with no issues. Takes about 2 weeks to kill it completely but you will see results within a few days. One treatment needed


I really was worried for this 2.5" aussie shroom. But thank you for clearing that up. Reading your experience and Yellowtang's, Im quite excited for this shipment. My cheapskate kicked in and got cheap shipping, it gives bryopsis a fighting chance.


----------



## jeprox (Feb 21, 2011)

*did a search*

I did a search for this and something weird came out. It is a prescription drug used for yeast infection base on my searches. at 150mg capsule.

is it the same?


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

jeprox said:


> I did a search for this and something weird came out. It is a prescription drug used for yeast infection base on my searches. at 150mg capsule.
> 
> is it the same?


Yes but the fish grade is much cheaper.

Thanks for the link Poy, I just ordered some. I was going to go the magnesium route when I ordered some other stuff but thought 64oz was 1 gallon for some reason. Instead of ordering more that may or may not work + stressing things out I ordered the fluconazole instead.

As far as I know there still hasn't been a case of this not working. Of course we don't know the long term effects but given that nothing in the short term is harmed I don't think we need to be overly worried about the long term effects.


----------



## jeprox (Feb 21, 2011)

i see.

thanks for the link. will order online.

hope this works : )


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

*Fluconazole*

As far as dosing your aquarium I did a one dose treatment, some people choose to do the daily treatment. I read where one person shut off their UV lights while treating their tank, others left them on with good results, I chose to turn my UV lights off for 10 days and then I turned them on once I was past the half way mark. I also increased the mag. in my tank to around 1800. High mag. also helps kill bryopsis. For me the large die off of bryopsis in my tank started at day 7 and by day 15 it was all gone. The people that treated their tank found that regular medication might kill some of the normal type algae in your tank (hair) but bryopsis needed to be treated by fluconazole which is used to treat fungus. Check the pills you receive some shipments have pills of 150mg while others are 200mg. I received the 200 and adjusted my calculations. When you're ready to treat your tank take the capsules apart and pour the contents in a container with r.o. water, don't dissolve capsule in water, prior to adding medication to tank remove any charcoal you have in your tank, I even shut my skimmer down for the first 5 days then turned it on again. Be patient it works, try to read up on it so when the medication arrives you're ready to go. Good luck&#8230;.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

We sell the pure powder form. It is cheaper then the pills you are buying


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

BIGSHOW said:


> We sell the pure powder form. It is cheaper then the pills you are buying


I prematurely checked out before inquiring with you. Would have been cheaper, local and in my hands. Well if ya'll want some local sweetness, hit up Bigshow!


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

poy said:


> I prematurely checked out before inquiring with you. Would have been cheaper, local and in my hands. Well if ya'll want some local sweetness, hit up Bigshow!


No worries, keep us updated with your results. Good luck Poy


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Mine finally came today after making 7 stops in the bay area before finally coming to Canada. The USPS tracking had it stop at various post offices within 50 miles including San Fransisco twice but never the less arrived and tax free no less.

My tank is a 112 gallon with a small 29 gallon sump. Real water volume is approximately 100 gallons. I dosed 2000mg (10 capsules). I have bryopsis on just a few rocks and some sort of hair algae growing on the bottom of the tank (bare bottom).

Did a water change today, just took off the skimmer cup but everything else will remain the same. I only run gfo no carbon right now so that will go. I wanted to treat now as I only have 5 small fish at the current time so any nutrient spike will not be a big deal. I do carbon dose so after 7 days I plan on returning the skimmer cup.

Here are some pics. Will take some new ones as soon as there is a difference.


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

Here is my mini update:

Started the dose Friday March 31, second pic was taken last night April 6. This stuff works in days for results. Skimmer and chemi pure blue were taken offline during the treatment, I'll continue till day 14 and do a water change. My dose was at 20mg per gallon.


----------



## amps (Feb 24, 2015)

I did a 18mg/gallon dose a few weeks back and it completely knocked out my bryopsis and the small amount of GHA I had left from Vibrant treatments.

I turned off my skimmer, carbon, GFO and UV, basically running filterless. By day 7 I had zero signs of the algae left. When I put all my filters back online and did a water change at day 14, my tank looked better than it had in months. Zero issues with any of my corals as well (lots of higher end SPS, small frags and colonies, LPS, etc..).

One recommendation I read and followed was to thoroughly clean any equipment taken offline/out of the tank during the treatment. I took the opportunity to give my skimmer a full disassembly and scrubbing. My reactors all got a vinegar bath and thorough rinsing.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Has anyone performed a triton or other similar icp test to see if raises anything or adds anything extra to tank. I'm just wondering about long term effects of this. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeprox (Feb 21, 2011)

*my start*

the meds was delivered today. it was in 200mg capsule. so, 1 capsule per 10 gallons.

did a partial water change and started the dose. hopefully this will be promising.

will post before and after pics later.

thanks OP!

: )


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Today marks 2 weeks since I dosed. I'd say about 75% of my algae has died but I think it's probably some kind of hair algae or at least not the standard bryopsis that most seem to be having success with in as little as 7 days. After further reading hair algae seems to take 21 days. This is not the standard hair algae either as it can be difficult to manually remove. I'll wait another week then perhaps dose again.

No ill effects from no skimming I have a very light bioload but I do have fish in QT that will make it into the DT in a few weeks so ideally I can finish up with treatment by then or at least turn the skimmer back on. While I don't have 100% results I'd say this stuff does work and the fluconazole itself does not create any short term effects on anything.


----------



## jeprox (Feb 21, 2011)

*water change?*

hey man, did you do any water change within the two week period? I am on my 9th day and there is a significant reduction of hair algae or bryopsis.

also, do you think that there would be any ill effect if I extend it, meaning dose for three weeks.

thanks.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

jeprox said:


> hey man, did you do any water change within the two week period? I am on my 9th day and there is a significant reduction of hair algae or bryopsis.
> 
> also, do you think that there would be any ill effect if I extend it, meaning dose for three weeks.
> 
> thanks.


You should not be doing any water changes until the tank is fully rid of the algae issues. Not sure what you mean by dose for three weeks?, but the best success is to just do one dose for your tank volume and not do any water changes until it has cleared your tank from the algae which can take up to three weeks to eradicate.


----------



## jeprox (Feb 21, 2011)

to elaborate,
on the assumption that all meds that was dispersed in the tank is all ready dissolved by now, I will remove 10 gallons from the tank and replace it with a new salt water and add another 200mg of fluco.

I will do this until the 3rd week, remove ten add ten plus one capsule. good thing it is pre-measured at 200mg.

I have read somewhere (maybe the same referred forum) that making it to 21 days or more, it will kill GHA. two weeks is not sufficient for GHA.

you only needed two weeks to kill bryopsis and GHA?

let me know.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

jeprox said:


> to elaborate,
> on the assumption that all meds that was dispersed in the tank is all ready dissolved by now, I will remove 10 gallons from the tank and replace it with a new salt water and add another 200mg of fluco.
> 
> I will do this until the 3rd week, remove ten add ten plus one capsule. good thing it is pre-measured at 200mg.
> ...


I would just eliminate the 10% waterchanges and just let it do its work for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

It's now been 17 days and 90% or more of my algae is gone. It was mostly turf / hair algae or at least not the standard feathery bryopsis. 

I plan on turning the skimmer back on in a few more days. See page 2 for the earlier photos. Now if only there was a pill that would take out the small purple clove polyps on my rocks (and leave other softies alone, I am aware I could wipe them out).


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm on day 18, bryopsis is completely wiped out from the system. Turf algae is near 95% gone. One thing that took me by surprise is my algae scrubber looks like its been cleaned, I haven't seen new growth since initial dose. The scrubber has been online throughout the dose and gets 14h of light daily. Skimmer is offline till this Sunday, then I'll do a water change.


----------

